# Head, snout, weight?



## Noble (Mar 8, 2012)

My male turned 7 months/56lbs and it seems like his head is smaller and also his snout is shorter compared to other FULL grown German Shepherds.
Question is:
-Is his head/snout still growing? 
-Is he really light for his age/gender?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

No worries, he really has alot more growing to do physically. I have heard several breeders on the board say GSD are done growing at 2-3 years of age. 

My intact male just turned two. Height wise it seemed like he stopped growing around 14 months, he's been a consistent 25", he's 72 pounds currently, I really don't see him going over 75 pounds. He has filled out more over the last 6 months, but not gained weight if that makes sense.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you have a pic??


----------



## noblemygsd (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry... I've attempted too many wrong log ins and it said to wait 15 minutes and I waited for like an hour and still couldn't log in. So I made a new account 

Here is the link to my Photobucket:
Pictures by mynameisberlin - Photobucket


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

My Falko had a little peanut head at that age. He now has a big broad beautiful head. It can take a while for them to mature.

Is you dog neutered?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

From the pictures he looks fine, he is at that age that he is going to look like he is all legs. He will fill out fine as he matures.


----------



## noblemygsd (Apr 5, 2012)

He is NOT neutered. Does that change anything?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Males do not develop normal masculine charateristics if they are neutered before physical maturity.

It usually takes 18-24 months, sometimes more.

Falko's head caught up at that age, but it did not really seem to peak out till he was around five years. 

It can differ greatly with different dogs and different genetics.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

If anything, his snout is long.
Good coloring.
Are any of the pics current? They look to be of a younger puppy.
His body is shallow and short.
At 6-7 months their bodies and legs are all over the place.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

His head and snout look bigger than my pups did at that age


----------



## noblemygsd (Apr 5, 2012)

Most recent photo of my GS is the first picture on my photobucket (took today)


----------



## phills61 (Aug 19, 2013)

hello. I have an 18 month old. I have a slight problem as quite a few people have questioned his breeding, including 1 "ex vet he had. He has a shorter snout than most and his colouring is different. he is black and sable, or I have been told by a German shepherd dog a show judge that he is "wolf sable" and "a perfect German Shepherd". He also told me that he is of "original breeding, as in East German as opposed to the longer nosed American breeds". I actually got him when he was 6 month old from the German Shepherd rescue centre, who assure me he is 100% German Shepherd. Can anyone see anything wrong with his breeding credentials. I love him to bits and he is going nowhere. I just wish some people would stop questioning him.


----------

